# Evolution Aqua Complete Liquid Plant Food



## BarryH (25 Jul 2017)

Can I ask if anyone has used Evolution Aqua Complete Liquid Plant Food at all or has any views on it please?


----------



## David Shanahan (2 Aug 2017)

No, but as George Farmer has just released a complete plant fert and been using it for a while himself, then maybe that's an option.


----------



## BarryH (3 Aug 2017)

Planty said:


> No, but as George Farmer has just released a complete plant fert and been using it for a while himself, then maybe that's an option.



Could be the same one, George is featured in the YT video about it.


----------



## David Shanahan (3 Aug 2017)

I'll let you know. Just ordered. Will use it on my 60p iwagumi.


----------



## Andy Lees (5 Aug 2017)

Been using it for a week after my nano rescape. Getting good growth and colour with low/medium light and TNC Carbon. I like it cos its so simple to use and will last ages on my small Fluval Spec V
This is day I planted





And this is today


----------



## Rodgie (28 Oct 2017)

Hi sir lovely tank you have. I'm thinking of setting up the same tank. Are you using any Co2 in this set up? Or liquid Co2?


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Rodgie said:


> Hi sir lovely tank you have. I'm thinking of setting up the same tank. Are you using any Co2 in this set up? Or liquid Co2?


Thank-you. I'm using liquid carbon. TNC Carbon to be precise. Tanks now a jungle lol. I'll get new pic when lights come on

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2017)

BarryH said:


> Can I ask if anyone has used Evolution Aqua Complete Liquid Plant Food at all or has any views on it please?


It's called The Aquascaper Complete Liquid Plant Food. It's manufactured by Evolution Aqua.

I've been using it for over 12 months in several scapes. It works well.


----------



## David Shanahan (28 Oct 2017)

I use it in all 3 of my tanks. 30cm NA, 60cm Iwagumi, 90cm NA. All three have great growth and I don’t have to think about it.

Used it for a couple of months now. Easy to use and understand what you are supposed to dose.

I just wish they did a bigger bottle


----------



## Rodgie (28 Oct 2017)

Andy Lees said:


> Thank-you. I'm using liquid carbon. TNC Carbon to be precise. Tanks now a jungle lol. I'll get new pic when lights come on
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk




Wow! That's amazing! How about your lights? How long is your photoperiod? And what's your dose of fertilizers?


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Rodgie said:


> Wow! That's amazing! How about your lights? How long is your photoperiod? And what's your dose of fertilizers?


8 hours lights they are standard fluval spec. My dose of The Fert is 0.75ml daily 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Andy Lees said:


> 8 hours lights they are standard fluval spec. My dose of The Fert is 0.75ml daily
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Pics I promised







Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Andy Lees said:


> Pics I promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had to prune heavily lol

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodgie (28 Oct 2017)

Very beautiful! 

Congratulations sir, keep it up. That's one of the healthiest plants I've ever seen on a Spec tank.

So you still do a 50% water change every week?


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Rodgie said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> Congratulations sir, keep it up. That's one of the healthiest plants I've ever seen on a Spec tank.
> 
> So you still do a 50% water change every week?


Thanks, yeah 50%, I use Tropica Soil Powder substrate, it's great
 Got a fairly new 200litre tank I'll take a pic of in bit, same substrate and ferts

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Andy Lees said:


> Thanks, yeah 50%, I use Tropica Soil Powder substrate, it's great
> Got a fairly new 200litre tank I'll take a pic of in bit, same substrate and ferts
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Fluval Roma 200



Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodgie (28 Oct 2017)

Cool I'll take down some notes of your routines and what you use. 

In few months I'll buy a tank like that too. And I already have an idea of hardscapr and what plants to use. Do you mind if I ask your opinions? I don't know if we can do PM here.


----------



## Andy Lees (28 Oct 2017)

Rodgie said:


> Cool I'll take down some notes of your routines and what you use.
> 
> In few months I'll buy a tank like that too. And I already have an idea of hardscapr and what plants to use. Do you mind if I ask your opinions? I don't know if we can do PM here.


Ask away, I'm no expert but if you message here others can chip in too. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (28 Oct 2017)

I use tap water. I’m in the northwest. All parameters are good but slightly high phosphates. I don’t test my water other than this.

30x30x30 Biotopia cube with lunar dimmable light set to about 50% lighting 8 hours per day. 50% plus water change per week. 2ml per day. Pressurised Co2. 1 Bps

ADA 60p 50% plus water change per week. 9ml per day. Aquasky moon dimmed to about 75%. 8 hours per day. Pressurised Co2 about 6 or 7 bps

Aquascaper 900 50% plus water change per week. kessil a160we tuna sun x 2 with controller. Ramp up to 60 % first hour. 6 hours 60% last hour back to 0. 18ml per day. Pressurised Co2 9 or 10 bps


----------



## Gaina (27 Feb 2018)

Appologies for the 'bump' but I didn't want to start a new thread if the product was already being discussed. 

Would I be correct in assuming this plant food is shrimp and snail safe?


----------



## David Shanahan (28 Feb 2018)

Gaina said:


> Would I be correct in assuming this plant food is shrimp and snail safe?



Hi Gaina. I have been using since it first can out all those months ago. I have cherry and Amano Shrimp in all three tanks and snails in my large tank and they all are doing fine. I also seem to recall George Famer using it in a tank with CRS and they were doing fine, so I’d say it’s ok.


----------



## Gaina (28 Feb 2018)

Planty said:


> Hi Gaina. I have been using since it first can out all those months ago. I have cherry and Amano Shrimp in all three tanks and snails in my large tank and they all are doing fine. I also seem to recall George Famer using it in a tank with CRS and they were doing fine, so I’d say it’s ok.


Thank you, in that case I'll get some with my next order.


----------



## Something Fishy (31 Mar 2018)

Was going to buy this but how expensive is it dosing daily? Can you not just make up a huge batch with dry EI and save a load?


----------



## Mark Grigg (25 Apr 2018)

Something Fishy said:


> Was going to buy this but how expensive is it dosing daily? Can you not just make up a huge batch with dry EI and save a load?



I have a 400 litre tank to dose, so need a more economical solution here, do they have 5L 10L options.


----------



## Something Fishy (25 Apr 2018)

Mark Grigg said:


> I have a 400 litre tank to dose, so need a more economical solution here, do they have 5L 10L options.



Buy the all in one salts and mix them yourself bud. Takes minutes. Or use the macro micros as others are and dose alternate days.

The latter is working for me, and you can mix up a large barrel of it and use an auto doser too for such a large tank.

Also I could be wrong but I’d imagine in such a large dose depending how heavily planted the tank you could likely get away with the absolute minimal recommended EI and try that first, I know it’s relative to water vol but like you said it’s the cost of the ferts too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Grigg (25 Apr 2018)

Something Fishy said:


> Buy the all in one salts and mix them yourself bud. Takes minutes. Or use the macro micros as others are and dose alternate days.
> 
> The latter is working for me, and you can mix up a large barrel of it and use an auto doser too for such a large tank.
> 
> ...


I'm using the self mix ferts via an auto doser, however I'm running half dose every 12 hours as I can't select a specific day on my unit just yet (awaiting app update from Coral Box), however since swapping over the plants are growing well, but I do have some brown algae starting, so wondered if there was too much or too little going in. the tank also has 2 water changes a day at 12:00 and 18:00 so I know some will be diluted a touch.


----------



## ian_m (25 Apr 2018)

Mark Grigg said:


> but I do have some brown algae startin


Symptoms of too much light for a not quite matured tank. Reduce lighting levels for a while, or get some Otto's to scoff it.


----------



## Something Fishy (25 Apr 2018)

ian_m said:


> Symptoms of too much light for a not quite matured tank. Reduce lighting levels for a while, or get some Otto's to scoff it.



I have the same problem but it looks more like leaf edge burn than brown algae, or a combo of both. Turned lights down but still noticing it appearing on leaves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

Is this an expensive fertiliser compared to some or relatively cheap for a 50 litre daily?


----------

